# Travelling with a Toddler



## Britney1991 (May 2, 2018)

How was your experience during the first travel with your toddler? What are some tips you would want to share with others?


----------



## Hannelene (Apr 13, 2018)

We are pretty lucky - my kids are all good travelers since they have been doing it since infancy. My best tips? 1. Take snacks you know your kid will eat. 2.Take a change of clothes for yourself and the littles on the plane. Don't ask how I learned that one. 3. This is not the time to be a stickler for rules. On a 16 hour flight my kids get the iPad (with their own kid sized earphones.) 4. Don't forget the blanket/special lovey or whatever thing it is that they need to feel secure.


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

If you are doing car trips, plan for a lot of side trips, look for inexpensive/free options to break the trip up (parks, roadside farm stands, landmarks). If your kid gets car sick, books and videos and so on are a no no, you are going to have to have them looking up and possibly have the windows open a little. Buses can be tricky too, my son would get sick on long distance buses, so yes, extra clothes are helpful. Try to strike a balance between fed and overindulging in snacky food as that can make car/travel sickness much much worse, some plain crackers or cookies can help settle a stomach. Tiny fiddly snacks like raisins can be a good distraction, I used to mix together raisins and whole grain cheerios so they'd have to pick them out slowly. If one of your side trips involves a visit to a store, you could maybe pick up a couple of new little diversions, match box cars, small dolls etc. otherwise put together a package of small toys they can reach into. Expect you may have to stop for a lot of washroom breaks.


----------



## spongiebuddy (Jun 7, 2018)

Britney1991 said:


> How was your experience during the first travel with your toddler? What are some tips you would want to share with others?


book flights near his bedtime, or in the am. when we went to visit grandpa, the departure was at 7pm, so he passed right out after the plane took off (around 8). if I'm not mistaken, the trip back was early in the morning, so he was tired, and he again napped for most of the flight.

also, a pacifier for the ear pressure.


----------



## roseawebs (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice tips @mumto1. Like it.


----------



## SkyMJ (Jun 11, 2018)

My girls are on the road since they were born :smile:

They can't imagine their lives without traveling.


----------



## Bedwettermom (Jun 14, 2018)

Traveling middle to long distances as a single mom was always a challenge. I prepared the trip so that I had various toys, video player, her pacifier (she loves using it and calms down quickly) and spare diapers. She got an additional layer so we haven’t had to stop too often.
We had only light food like nuts and raisins, sandwiches and muslibars and lots of water or tea to drink so she stayed hydrated.


----------



## mirandawhyte (Jun 20, 2018)

Britney1991 said:


> How was your experience during the first travel with your toddler? What are some tips you would want to share with others?


Hi! My first travel with my kids is awesome! Seeing my kids happy are one of the best things for a mom like me. But of course we need to keep them safe all the time while we are on a vacation. Keep your eyes on them all the time. Enjoy and Good luck!


----------



## cecozy (Oct 17, 2018)

We travel a lot with our 2 boys and as they grow and they are getting use to it, it is becoming more and more easy :smile:. Our oldest son have always been easy traveling, but our youngest one ... it is an other story. When traveling by plane, our youngest one use to cry so much, I remember one time he cried for 3 hours alomost no stop, and I was so exhausted that I cried too :crying:, when I think about it now I laugh. Most people in the plane were nice and tryed to help. We now always make sure they have 1 or 2 favorite toys, a tablet with their favorite cartoons, and we often get up and walk in the plane. 
I just created a youtube channel were you can see some of the travel with the kids, it is called Cecozy :grin:
But you make me think that next time I take the plane I should make a video!


----------



## lylamorris (Oct 10, 2018)

*Overall Great Experience*

I have very much experience with my toddler we have shared some great memories with each other as well as we have traveled some part of USA, Europ and some eastern countries overall experience was great. I would like to share some tips from my personal experiences like 1) If you are flying then check in early as well as check the flight price for your kid 2) Make sure that you travel with lots of snacks. 3) And don't carry to much stuff with you It will make you upset.


----------



## Nuluv (Dec 26, 2018)

Traveling with a kid isn't an easy task, it requires a lot of planning and packing. You may pack anything for yourself but when it comes to your baby everything needs to be pure and organic in order to protect them from infections and other problems. Using Nature's baby organics for your kid when they're traveling is great.


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Nov 3, 2019)

Always have sanitizing wipes within your reach, bring extra clothes, bring with you a travel first aid kit, snacks, don't forget snacks it will keep them busy.


----------



## rodari1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Britney1991 said:


> How was your experience during the first travel with your toddler? What are some tips you would want to share with others?


for plane trips I would highly recommend a tablet to play with, snacks that won't make a mess and some chewy sweets - on my DD's first flight she got a terrible pain in her ear from the air pressure changes. The flight attendent was really nice and gave her a plastic cup with paper soaked in hot water to hold next to her ear and it worked a treat!


----------



## katherinep (Feb 22, 2020)

Britney1991 said:


> How was your experience during the first travel with your toddler? What are some tips you would want to share with others?


Never forget diapers at home I REPEAT.. NEVER FORGET DIAPERS AT HOME!! On our first trip i forgot the diapers at home and it was the most uncomfortable experience of my life.


----------



## jonnyy (Jun 3, 2020)

It's a very good idea


----------



## stanislau.king (Jul 3, 2020)

Very nice! :thumb


----------



## Amiidav8765 (Aug 28, 2020)

Mine is totally okay when we travel (and we travel a lot, but not this year, unfortunately:frown 
I think, there's no better vacation as to travel with your family and show your kids the world. Usually, mine is amazed at everything new and we don't have any troubles with his behaviour


----------



## busywittymom (Sep 10, 2020)

Whenever you travel with your little baby, make sure to add the diaper rash cream to your diaper bag essentials, it is such a blessing. Cross check the ingredients, I have been using the one by the moms co, it has worked for me.


----------



## busywittymom (Sep 10, 2020)

Whenever you travel with a toddler keep everything ready in your diaper bag just in case you need anything, especially a diaper rash cream because during travelling diaper rashes are so common due to no frequent changing. Try to invest in a natural baby rash cream that keeps you sorted during your travel. I have been using the baby rash cream by the moms co. and it has worked for me so well.


----------



## Vesarwyar (Jul 14, 2021)

We traveled by car, so it wasn't so bad, because we could stop whenever needed. But once we were in Europe, we had to travel by plane and train. Obviously, the toddler was stressed on the plane, so he was crying practically all the time. In Europe, we traveled by train and bought tickets from https://www.dbauskunft.com/de/. Luckily the train system is well developed, and they have qualitative and comfortable trains, so the toddler feels very comfortable in them and sometimes could even have a nap.


----------



## sandranow (6 mo ago)

Great suggestions. We always pack extra snacks and washable colouring markers. I found my daughter could draw on the pull down tray and that it was easily wiped off with wet white. I also always pack a few new toys that she hasn't seen yet, one that have a multiple ways to play. Our current favourite and one that kept her entertained for several play sessions on a long haul flight were there lady bug toys: Delightful 14-piece Montessori matching game Little Ladybugs 

And finally, its ok to give in to some screen time. Take it easy on yourself.


----------

